# كتاب:Carrier Handbook of Air Conditioning System Design



## ryan (29 فبراير 2008)

هو موضوع من مجهود احد الزملاءmech_design77 في منتدي الهندسة .نت 
*تم رفعة من قبل:altamiro & sauro*

وصلة جديدة أضيفت بتاريخ 7 - 1 - 2008

الحجم: 69.85 MB

http://mihd.net/yzuxps​


----------



## وليد البنا (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pora (4 مارس 2008)

جارى التحميل وبعدها القراءه ثم الحكم على الكتاب مشكوووووووووووور مقدماً


----------



## ibraessa (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

Thank you download now


----------



## eyadmm (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور ،،، الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## راعي شبوة (16 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو الأمين (16 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## productique (17 يناير 2009)

فعلا ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود33 (20 يناير 2009)

نريد أساسيات التبريد والتيف


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (20 يناير 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ihabmann (8 مايو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mahmoudahmedmahmou (29 أغسطس 2010)

this side is very good side ,looking for the best


----------



## mohammed alredha (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدو عبدو (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الانجينيير (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*ياريت لو حد عنده البرنامج يرفعه تانى*

ياريت لو حد عنده الكتاب يرفعه تانى


----------



## katja (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## عبدو عبدو (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدو عبدو (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*فعلا ممتاز بارك الله فيك*


----------



## dlear2011 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

alah ybarik bik


----------



## ابوتريكه (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم الرابط مش شغال ممكن حد يرفعه تانى بعد اذنكم


----------



## COREY (29 مارس 2012)

*Thanks a lot
*


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (30 مارس 2012)

ryan قال:


> هو موضوع من مجهود احد الزملاءmech_design77 في منتدي الهندسة .نت
> *تم رفعة من قبل:altamiro & sauro*
> 
> وصلة جديدة أضيفت بتاريخ 7 - 1 - 2008
> ...





*no such file

thanks*


----------



## algabry (30 مارس 2012)

*Thank you*​


----------



## adiloman (30 مارس 2012)

*الرابط مش شغال*


----------



## سلامة السيد (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ammj2008 (19 فبراير 2014)

ryan قال:


> هو موضوع من مجهود احد الزملاءmech_design77 في منتدي الهندسة .نت
> *تم رفعة من قبل:altamiro & sauro*
> 
> وصلة جديدة أضيفت بتاريخ 7 - 1 - 2008
> ...


very important book


----------



## mostafakamal (12 أبريل 2014)

حمل من هذا الرابط
هنا​


----------

